# a few shots



## ineedagtiinnj (Oct 9, 2005)

Figured I'd post some of my favorites

It was a good turnout this year, nice and relaxed








nicest eos i've seen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

cool shots. You got one of my friend Ronaldo's mkv rabbit and Dave's Civic


----------



## ineedagtiinnj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shortys99887)*

your friends civic is very well executed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Druggedpolak (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: a few shots (ineedagtiinnj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ineedagtiinnj* »_Figured I'd post some of my favorites











Thanks for the shot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here are my favorites until there is a official pic thread... Maybe this one will become one lol 
Agreed, it was an amazing show. So many nice cars!!!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/2.../show/


----------



## Willdue (Oct 14, 2007)

Ahmet's car is sooooo clean


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Willdue)*


----------



## ineedagtiinnj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (Joel Goodson)*

love that thing, beige is making a comeback this year and im ok with it.


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: a few shots (ineedagtiinnj)*

Nice MK1 and Mk2's there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adelg88 (Jun 11, 2008)

ill be posting a link to my pics once they upload


----------



## polo2268 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: a few shots (ineedagtiinnj)*

Great Shots







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Druggedpolak* »_
Thanks for the shot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here are my favorites until there is a official pic thread... Maybe this one will become one lol 
Agreed, it was an amazing show. So many nice cars!!!
<a id="link_10" href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157623834381042/show" target="_blank">http://www.flickr.com/photos/2.../show</a>/


thanks for the pics of my mkv with green rs'!


----------



## shaunraney (Aug 18, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/s.../show/ should we just add here?


----------



## ftspyder (Aug 26, 2006)

thanks for the pics i wasnt able to go to the show


----------



## Vento! (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (ftspyder)*

decent turn out today


----------



## adelg88 (Jun 11, 2008)

http://s6.photobucket.com/albu...02010/


----------



## ineedagtiinnj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (shaunraney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shaunraney* »_http://www.flickr.com/photos/s.../show/ should we just add here?

im down, flickr quality>p-bucket quality by a million


----------



## shaunraney (Aug 18, 2009)

I meant the thread lol.
I have a timelapse going up too. I had my GoPro HD on the roof for the drive down. Pretty uneventful, but some cool things to peep.


----------



## shaunraney (Aug 18, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/ Flickr Group. Dump your photos.


----------



## adelg88 (Jun 11, 2008)

uploading on flickr, but it limits my amount of uploads


----------



## psone8t (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: (adelg88)*

i hate that eos almost as much as i hate air ride. all she did was put air ride on a new car got some wheels and have huge tits and everyone is riding the f*cking DUB B!TCH train.


----------



## EuroDub09 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: (psone8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psone8t* »_i hate that eos almost as much as i hate air ride. all she did was put air ride on a new car got some wheels and have huge tits and everyone is riding the f*cking DUB B!TCH train.









LMAO.


----------



## adelg88 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (psone8t)*

LOLOL





















agreed


----------



## shaunraney (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: (adelg88)*

Are you pro?
Or are you talking to the group? You can upload as much as you want to the group


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (adelg88)*

Is she considered a recyleable material yet?


----------



## psone8t (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: (adelg88)*

it is F*cking embarrassing that the scene has ended up like that. there is no merit for custom work anymore. air ride and RSs means your cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Joel Goodson* »_Is she considered a recyleable material yet?

yes, yes she is.


_Modified by psone8t at 10:03 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## shaunraney (Aug 18, 2009)

Video is up...but still processing. Quality will improve.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFS3MSOvP8U


----------



## Fisting The Dead (Apr 11, 2010)

Nevermind the car, that broad looks like a ****ing alien.


----------



## psone8t (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: (Fisting The Dead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fisting The Dead* »_Nevermind the car, that broad looks like a ****ing alien.

an alien that holds her fetuses in her chest.


----------



## meloyelo20th (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (psone8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psone8t* »_i hate that eos almost as much as i hate air ride. all she did was put air ride on a new car got some wheels and have huge tits and everyone is riding the f*cking DUB B!TCH train.








. 
Yo let her do her own thing leave her alone if u don't like her don't look at her. She's a nice person n her car is clean as ****...get off her ****


----------



## Fisting The Dead (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: (meloyelo20th)*

A ****ing alien, dude.


----------



## EuroDub09 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: (Fisting The Dead)*

Lets post pics and quit talking about her.. 
on a side note. I got a crazy farmers tan that looks ridiculous.


----------



## adelg88 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (EuroDub09)*

fake tits can be hot, but that girl is about 95% plastic... kinda nasty... 
and idk how to use this flickr thing im trying to add pics to the group


----------



## psone8t (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: (meloyelo20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meloyelo20th* »_ . 
Yo let her do her own thing leave her alone if u don't like her don't look at her. She's a nice person n her car is clean as ****...get off her **** 









lets get this thread back on track. does anyone have any pictures of that indigo blue jetta wagon that was hammered? air ride i know but it made me want a wagon.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











_Modified by psone8t at 10:20 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## adelg88 (Jun 11, 2008)

im not a pro user of flickr so i can only upload 25 pics haha fml


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (psone8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psone8t* »_i hate that eos almost as much as i hate air ride. all she did was put air ride on a new car got some wheels and have huge tits and everyone is riding the f*cking DUB B!TCH train.









Okay, so first off she has Static coils & she has a lot more done then just wheels and suspension. Before the Eos she had a R32, and a few other VW's, she is a huge car nut and has a big love for VW's. Instead of tearing apart someone on the internet and making fun of their appearance just focus on whatever other cars you like and move on. Its stupid and inconsiderate and I don't appreciate somebody making fun of my friend. If you have a problem with her then grow some balls and say something to her face.


----------



## Fisting The Dead (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*

Alien.


----------



## .:V.R.6.6.6:. (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: (Fisting The Dead)*

I thought that eos was bagged. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for static


----------



## EuroDub09 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: (Fisting The Dead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fisting The Dead* »_Alien.

Give it up man. Your wasting your time.


----------



## Fisting The Dead (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: (EuroDub09)*

You're.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (EuroDub09)*

This new beetle convertible was very nicely done with the RSI bodykit


----------



## TDubb (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (psone8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psone8t* »_it is F*cking embarrassing that the scene has ended up like that. there is no merit for custom work anymore. air ride and RSs means your cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by psone8t at 10:03 PM 4-11-2010_


WTF i have RS'








leave her be shes beautiful inside trust me i know first hand.


----------



## Fisting The Dead (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: (TDubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDubb* »_shes beautiful inside trust me i know first hand.

This has the potential to be vastly misinterpreted.


----------



## EuroDub09 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: (Fisting The Dead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fisting The Dead* »_
This has the potential to be vastly misinterpreted.

I was thinking the same thing.. but wanted to wait for another person to comment. LMAO.


----------



## adelg88 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (Fisting The Dead)*

hahaha yes it does and i approve
anybody take pics of my 74 bug? chop top, flat black, pin stripping, and a turbo hangin off the back.


----------



## TDubb (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Fisting The Dead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fisting The Dead* »_
This has the potential to be vastly misinterpreted.

LOL touche.....i think my RS' are hawt and hers are kinda cool. To each is own







im not a ******, sorry!


----------



## psone8t (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_
Okay, so first off she has Static coils & she has a lot more done then just wheels and suspension. Before the Eos she had a R32, and a few other VW's, she is a huge car nut and has a big love for VW's. Instead of tearing apart someone on the internet and making fun of their appearance just focus on whatever other cars you like and move on. Its stupid and inconsiderate and I don't appreciate somebody making fun of my friend. If you have a problem with her then grow some balls and say something to her face.









http://www.*****************/data/media/2/a22beafc238e9b672cae7d7aecfcbd76.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## psone8t (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: (TDubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDubb* »_

WTF i have RS'








leave her be shes beautiful inside trust me i know first hand.

no i dont have a problem with RSs theyre a nice wheel. but once a car has them everyone drools over it. but tDubb i was standing next to your car for a while admiring it. it is one hot whip.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## TDubb (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (psone8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psone8t* »_
no i dont have a problem with RSs theyre a nice wheel. but once a car has them everyone drools over it. but tDubb i was standing next to your car for a while admiring it. it is one hot whip.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










tnx, i shared second place with her, i was happy alone with all the pix that were being taken







but i cant find many on here grrrrrr


----------



## Eu PiLi (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (psone8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psone8t* »_ 
http://www.*****************/data/media/2/a22beafc238e9b672cae7d7aecfcbd76.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I LOL every time I see that. 

But for real.. Vortex is full of haters. If your not on bags, you might as well I love you man. 
OMGIMSOCOOLCAUSEIHAVEBAGSANDBBSRS!!111!!11!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by Eu PiLi at 11:06 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## Vento! (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: whining bitches*

stop whining about babyback bull****. post pics


----------



## vegitarianwagen (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (psone8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psone8t* »_
lets get this thread back on track. does anyone have any pictures of that indigo blue jetta wagon that was hammered? air ride i know but it made me want a wagon.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











these are terrible, but i tryed
























yeah, his car has come along way.


----------



## Eu PiLi (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (vegitarianwagen)*

MOAR RS'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








































































































































































































































































































What's up with the bumpers? Forgot to paint them? My opinion.. that looks like complete crap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Eu PiLi at 12:03 AM 4-12-2010_


----------



## TDubb (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: whining bitches (Vento!)*










Prolly should have bought schmidt TH-lines instead


















_Modified by TDubb at 11:09 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## psone8t (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: (TDubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDubb* »_
tnx, i shared second place with her, i was happy alone with all the pix that were being taken







but i cant find many on here grrrrrr

congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif me and a friend were actually having a little discussion about your car. did it come with that steering? i was under the impression that that the three spoke wheel didnt come on until 2003 which cabbys were no longer made(duh)

_Quote, originally posted by *vegitarianwagen* »_
these are terrible, but i tryed








yeah, his car has come along way.

ive wanted a wagon for a long time a4 avant maybe but now i wont look right past the jetta when i buy one.


_Modified by psone8t at 11:11 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## TDubb (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (psone8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psone8t* »_
congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif be and a friend were actually having a little discussion about your car. did it come with that steering? i was under the impression that that the three spoke wheel didnt come on until 2003 which cabbys were no longer made(duh)

Came with it...i bought my car only 6 months ago and it was bone stock







i worked HAARRRRDDDD and im still not done







i love to hate my hobbies


----------



## vegitarianwagen (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Eu PiLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eu PiLi* »_MOAR RS'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








































































































































































































































































































What's up with the bumpers? Forgot to paint them? My opinion.. that looks like complete crap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Eu PiLi at 11:08 PM 4-11-2010_

Im guessing your talking about the blue wagon, they are not rs's


----------



## Sour_Kraut (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_
Okay, so first off she has Static coils & she has a lot more done then just wheels and suspension. Before the Eos she had a R32, and a few other VW's, she is a huge car nut and has a big love for VW's. Instead of tearing apart someone on the internet and making fun of their appearance just focus on whatever other cars you like and move on. Its stupid and inconsiderate and I don't appreciate somebody making fun of my friend. If you have a problem with her then grow some balls and say something to her face.









Whether she has coils or bags who gives a ****. I dont see whats so special about it. Maybe you can enlighten the masses as to what else is done to the car that makes it so esthetically ground breaking? Apparently my untrained eyes are missing a lot. Anyone can lower a car and throw set of wheels on it and change their color every season. Thats real innovative styling. I met her before the breast and ass implants and she was a real bitch back then, hence the name Dub Bitch I guess. Maybe if she spent less money on the Dr. Mengele of cosmetic surgery and put it into the car it would be more then wheels and a drop, just a thought.


----------



## overdubbed (Jun 26, 2007)

anyone snag a pic of the AWESOME mk4 blue jetta that had the vr...... with the turbo badge in the grille... intercooler.... but was missing a turbo... and to top it off he had those caliper covers that go over the stock calipers to make it look like he had brembo big brakes....... I could'nt stop staring at it.....lol


----------



## BillyBob219 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: (vegitarianwagen)*

Some of my favs..
























































50 pics in album. Clicky for linky


----------



## psone8t (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: (overdubbed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *overdubbed* »_anyone snag a pic of the AWESOME mk4 blue jetta that had the vr...... with the turbo badge in the grille... intercooler.... but was missing a turbo... and to top it off he had those caliper covers that go over the stock calipers to make it look like he had brembo big brakes....... I could'nt stop staring at it.....lol
forreals?


----------



## vegitarianwagen (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (TDubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDubb* »_
Came with it...i bought my car only 6 months ago and it was bone stock







i worked HAARRRRDDDD and im still not done







i love to hate my hobbies

My friends car was the gli behind yours, wheels looked good in person the purple was so bright. Neglected to get shots of your car, but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TDubb (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (vegitarianwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vegitarianwagen* »_
My friends car was the gli behind yours, wheels looked good in person the purple was so bright. Neglected to get shots of your car, but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


ahhh witht he "wasted" plate? yea im having that problem with my wheels and cameras, they come out looking either blue of black and far from what they really are







thnx for the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it means alot


----------



## vegitarianwagen (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (BillyBob219)*


----------



## overdubbed (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (psone8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psone8t* »_forreals?









the best was the owner thinking he was the **** because everyone was gathering around his car.. little does he know they were all gathering just to get a view of the abomination..


----------



## EuroDub09 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: (overdubbed)*

I wanna see pics of the brake covers or whatever..


----------



## dubbin_boho (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (overdubbed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *overdubbed* »_anyone snag a pic of the AWESOME mk4 blue jetta that had the vr...... with the turbo badge in the grille... intercooler.... but was missing a turbo... and to top it off he had those caliper covers that go over the stock calipers to make it look like he had brembo big brakes....... I could'nt stop staring at it.....lol

sweet interfooler








hahaha


----------



## Skat (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (overdubbed)*

Thanks for the pic, mine.
Not that great of a MK2 turnout this year ....... again


----------



## TDubb (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (dubbin_boho)*

holy seriousness?!?


----------



## overdubbed (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (dubbin_boho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbin_boho* »_
sweet interfooler








hahaha









HAHAHAHAHAHHA YESS!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cool Me (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: (overdubbed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *overdubbed* »_
the best was the owner thinking he was the **** because everyone was gathering around his car.. little does he know they were all gathering just to get a view of the abomination.. 

he tied for 3rd..... how i do not know.


----------



## overdubbed (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (Cool Me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cool Me* »_
he tied for 3rd..... how i do not know.









NOO.. I f'ing knew it.. I'm sick of these shows giving trophies to these douche's.... now he REALLLY thinks he's the sh...t


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

more pics of that hot mess...


----------



## TDubb (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Cool Me)*

i love the red umbrella holding up the hood...thats schaweeeet!


----------



## vegitarianwagen (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Cool Me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cool Me* »_
he tied for 3rd..... how i do not know.









umm, look how good the bumper fits...


----------



## psone8t (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: (Cool Me)*

when i saw the blurple color i was like "yeaahhhh!"
when i saw the engine bay with the naked lady on the cover i was like "not tasteful at all. owner must be mexican."


----------



## 24vDiMo (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (dubbin_boho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbin_boho* »_
sweet interfooler








hahaha

















GUH







GUH







GUUUH
oh and next time, please keep it down


----------



## TDubb (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (psone8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psone8t* »_when i saw the blurple color i was like "yeaahhhh!"
when i saw the engine bay with the naked lady on the cover i was like "not tasteful at all. owner must be mexican."

OUCH!!


----------



## adelg88 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (psone8t)*

less stupid, more good pics
i won first in special interest class haha


----------



## TDubb (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (adelg88)*

what was the "special interest"?


----------



## vegitarianwagen (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (adelg88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adelg88* »_less stupid, more good pics
i won first in special interest class haha

Everytime I went over to where you were parked it was swamped with people.
I got 2 of this guys car tho.


----------



## adelg88 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (TDubb)*

















thats mine haha


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: (adelg88)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vegitarianwagen (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (adelg88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adelg88* »_thats mine haha

ammo can on the top is sick, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on gettin 1st a lot of good cars in that little section today.
these are the last of mine that were ok.


----------



## Rob2.5 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: (vegitarianwagen)*


----------



## bluedevils1433 (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: (vegitarianwagen)*

damn sounds like someones always got something to say about this girl, afterwards. Let her do her thing. I personally think her car is very clean, liked the RS' pink tho. Either way shes doing what she likes to the car and doesn't need anyones approval.


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (Eu PiLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vegitarianwagen* »_
these are terrible, but i tryed
























yeah, his car has come along way.

thanks alot man

_Quote, originally posted by *Eu PiLi* »_MOAR RS'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








































































































































































































































































































What's up with the bumpers? Forgot to paint them? My opinion.. that looks like complete crap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Eu PiLi at 12:03 AM 4-12-2010_

not rs's, rays engineering payton place. those would be textured rubstrips and there oem euro parts.


----------



## shaunraney (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: (adelg88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adelg88* »_
















thats mine haha

My favorite car of the show, I've been looking for a beetle project car on ebay all night because of this.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *shagnwagn118* »_
thanks alot man
not rs's, rays engineering payton place. those would be textured rubstrips and there oem euro parts.

















Your rear bumper looks black in that picture bc of the reflection so I think he's referring to that. The bumper was definitely blue like the rest of the car









_Quote, originally posted by *psone8t* »_when i saw the blurple color i was like "yeaahhhh!"
when i saw the engine bay with the naked lady on the cover i was like "not tasteful at all. owner must be mexican."


He was actually a white BRO type dude. The car also had fake Brembo caliiper covers and was a travesty. It was really an insult to every other car at the show that he took home a trophy. The rest of the cars that placed in the class were at least well done but every other MK4 Jetta was better than that abomination











_Modified by aar0n. at 8:05 AM 4-12-2010_


----------



## adelg88 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (shaunraney)*

hahaha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks man


----------



## andresito360 (Jul 31, 2007)

^^ your car was sick, the one next to you had the worst chopped top I have ever seen though....

anyone has pics of my cayman??? it was parked next to the a8 and bentley by the stage


----------



## mflores57vr6 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: (overdubbed)*


----------



## Bullitt_TDI (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: whining bitches (TDubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDubb* »_









Prolly should have bought schmidt TH-lines instead

















_Modified by TDubb at 11:09 PM 4-11-2010_

is that purple metallic powdercoat ?


----------



## NJGTIVR6 (Mar 23, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (ineedagtiinnj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ineedagtiinnj* »_your friends civic is very well executed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks a lot man that's my Si








After running into some haters in the parking lot it's nice to know that some of you guys can appreciate it even though it's a Honda http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Lookout for my coverage of the event on Canibeat.com!


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (NJGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJGTIVR6* »_
Thanks a lot man that's my Si








After running into some haters in the parking lot it's nice to know that some of you guys can appreciate it even though it's a Honda http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Lookout for my coverage of the event on Canibeat.com!

Why, bc you had better wheel fitment and overall stance than most of the cars at the show?








Good seeing you guys again, I didn't venture into the exhibition lot so didn't see your car yesterday but you know how I feel about it


----------



## TDubb (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: whining bitches (Bullitt_TDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bullitt_TDI* »_
is that purple metallic powdercoat ? 

its called lollipop purple







yes its powdercoated.


----------



## k0rupt_ed (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks for the shots!


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (mflores57vr6)*









turbo badges are a lot cheaper than a turbo


----------



## mflores57vr6 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: (EazyEfromLI)*

damn right they r ....good thing i got a t3/t4 coming in soon ...just didn't have enough time for it to be ready......thats prbly y the frontmount is halfway in..........but thanx for hatin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (mflores57vr6)*

hahaha alright man keep faking that funk. how about next time you leave the turbo badges off until the turbo is in and you won't have to worry about anybody hating. I'm going to go outside and put V12 Biturbo badges on my car cause someday that's what I plan to swap in. Don't hate on it though!


----------



## overdubbed (Jun 26, 2007)

ok.. so i'm guessing you couldnt afford the big brake kit either so you decided to put the cover on the calipers until you get them too?? your argument made no sense.. who the hell runs intercooler lines before they even have a turbo???????


----------



## overdubbed (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (mflores57vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mflores57vr6* »_damn right they r ....good thing i got a t3/t4 coming in soon ...just didn't have enough time for it to be ready......thats prbly y the frontmount is halfway in..........but thanx for hatin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ok.. so how come you've had the front mount and turbo badges on your car since SEPTEMBER?? get rid of the turbo badge.. the interfooler.. the caliper covers.. and the strobes and your car would be.... OK...... but still not 3rd place worthy..


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (NJGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJGTIVR6* »_
Thanks a lot man that's my Si








After running into some haters in the parking lot it's nice to know that some of you guys can appreciate it even though it's a Honda http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Lookout for my coverage of the event on Canibeat.com!

thanks for taking the rig shots on my car dave, can you send me some info on the setup?


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: whining bitches (TDubb)*

a few shots from my phone. 
My fav cab! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ineedagtiinnj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: whining bitches (cabbievr6)*

hey look the threads back on track








i hadnt noticed the calipers and interfooler on the jetta. oh well; to each his own.


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: whining bitches (ineedagtiinnj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ineedagtiinnj* »_hey look the threads back on track








i hadnt noticed the calipers and interfooler on the jetta. oh well; to each his own.

yeah....more pics please!!!!!


----------



## jontron11 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (EazyEfromLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EazyEfromLI* »_








turbo badges are a lot cheaper than a turbo








 Are you guys just kidding about not having a turbo? lol really?! hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah, he's got the badges and the interfooler. just missing the snail, the fueling and all the hp's.


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (andrew m.)*

its funny..but oh well.. he got away with it. cant be hating these days.. there is toooo much out there and its allways good to see new ideas. 
even if your sneaky..


----------



## NJGTIVR6 (Mar 23, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (A2jettafreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2jettafreak* »_its funny..but oh well.. he got away with it. cant be hating these days.. there is toooo much out there and its allways good to see new ideas. 
even if your sneaky..









If getting away with it means he wasted thousands of dollars on that car to make it look like it did and went home with a big hunk of plastic then okkkk


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *aar0n.* »_
He was actually a white BRO type dude. The car also had fake Brembo caliiper covers and was a travesty. It was really an insult to every other car at the show that he took home a trophy. The rest of the cars that placed in the class were at least well done but every other MK4 Jetta was better than that abomination










Well said. Poor Eric and his girl had headaches half way through the show. 

_Quote, originally posted by *NJGTIVR6* »_
Thanks a lot man that's my Si








After running into some haters in the parking lot it's nice to know that some of you guys can appreciate it even though it's a Honda http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Lookout for my coverage of the event on Canibeat.com!









haha


----------



## NYC4LYFE (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: whining bitches (TDubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDubb* »_ Prolly should have bought schmidt TH-lines instead









OR You or CeazaLeo could of hit me up too


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: whining bitches (NYC4LYFE)*

is anyone else tired of seeing rs's? i dont care how classic the wheel is or how expensive but every show i go to i see more cars with them and its just like a contest to see who can have the best paint job on them.
and as for the kid with the fake "turbo" set up in that blue jetta... did u go to abyss teen night after cause it reminds me of the cars with the fake blow off valves i used to see wen i was a bouncer there http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Modified by aTTenzione at 10:06 AM 4/12/2010_


_Modified by aTTenzione at 10:06 AM 4/12/2010_


----------



## vwcentral (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: (psone8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psone8t* »_i hate that eos almost as much as i hate air ride. all she did was put air ride on a new car got some wheels and have huge tits and everyone is riding the f*cking DUB B!TCH train.









HEARD SHE GOT BUTT IMPLANTS ALSO!!!!!


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (vwcentral)*

1- that jetta with the intercooler and no turbo also had fake brembos. i dont know how many of you actualy cought that, they looked super ligit, till u cot up close, they were only caps. guy admited it thought so what ever.
2- as for rs's i love them, there are no two that are the same. however i am getting tires of seeing ccw's those all look the same


----------



## NJGTIVR6 (Mar 23, 1999)

*Re: (P Q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aar0n.* »_
Why, bc you had better wheel fitment and overall stance than most of the cars at the show?









Good seeing you guys again, I didn't venture into the exhibition lot so didn't see your car yesterday but you know how I feel about it









Haha thanks a lot man that means a lot! 

_Quote, originally posted by *P Q* »_
2- as for rs's i love them, there are no two that are the same. however i am getting tires of seeing ccw's those all look the same

That makes a lot of sense seeing as how CCW's are custom wheels and I counted a total of I think 5 sets of CCW's yesterday all *completely* different vs. how many RS's?!?










_Modified by NJGTIVR6 at 11:42 AM 4-12-2010_


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (NJGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJGTIVR6* »_
That makes a lot of sense seeing as how CCW's are custom wheels and I counted a total of I think 5 sets of CCW's yesterday all *completely* different vs. how many RS's?!?











I definitely saw more than 5 sets haha. CCW pretty much has LM20s and Classics as wheels that people run on their VWs/Audis so what Paul's saying (and I kinda felt the same way yesterday)is that they all looked pretty similar and were on quite a bit of cars. I mean I saw race and street Classics, full polished, anodized, etc. variations of CCWs but they weren't as varied as RSs are since there are infinitely more combinations for RSs compared to CCWs, plus RSs can't be bought the way most cars run them, there's a good amount more custom work and wrench time needed to build proper RSs


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (mflores57vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mflores57vr6* »_









LOL, your car is an abortion, but at least you got a good sense of humor.


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (water&air)*

It's not a sense of humor, it's a way to validate himself by saying that anyone who doesn't like his terrible car is just a hater and jealous.


----------



## VWmr1onDUH (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: (dubbin_boho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbin_boho* »_
sweet interfooler








hahaha










Fail:
Here are some pics








































































































http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 








__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view

























Next up, New England Dustoff!


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

i love how that sticker was on a slow mk4. staring at it for the half hour wait on the way into the track helped me realize how worthless the mk4 crowd is becomming


_Modified by spitfire481 at 4:23 PM 4-12-2010_


----------



## psone8t (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_i love how that sticker was on a slow mk4. staring at it for the half hour wait on the way into the track helped me realize how worthless the mk4 crows is becomming

X1,000.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_i love how that sticker was on a slow mk4. staring at it for the half hour wait on the way into the track helped me realize how worthless the mk4 crows is becomming


Yeah that was whack as hell. Swoops' old MAEs are on that car and doing them no justice


----------



## psone8t (Oct 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *aar0n.* »_
Yeah that was whack as hell. Swoops' old MAEs are on that car and doing them no justice


agreed.


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (psone8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psone8t* »_i hate that eos almost as much as i hate air ride. all she did was put air ride on a new car got some wheels and have huge tits and everyone is riding the f*cking DUB B!TCH train.










i think your secretly in love with her dude u seem to enjoy hating on her maybe your in denial....


----------



## VWmr1onDUH (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: (lil8v)*

Aren't we sposed to be posting pics not hating on plastic surgery, oops I mean.. dub bitch?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (NJGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJGTIVR6* »_
Haha thanks a lot man that means a lot! 
That makes a lot of sense seeing as how CCW's are custom wheels and I counted a total of I think 5 sets of CCW's yesterday all *completely* different vs. how many RS's?!?









_Modified by NJGTIVR6 at 11:42 AM 4-12-2010_

but they were all different. u must not have a set of eather one thats why ur hating on them


----------



## NJGTIVR6 (Mar 23, 1999)

*Re: (P Q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aar0n.* »_
I definitely saw more than 5 sets haha. CCW pretty much has LM20s and Classics as wheels that people run on their VWs/Audis so what Paul's saying (and I kinda felt the same way yesterday)is that they all looked pretty similar and were on quite a bit of cars. I mean I saw race and street Classics, full polished, anodized, etc. variations of CCWs but they weren't as varied as RSs are since there are infinitely more combinations for RSs compared to CCWs, plus RSs can't be bought the way most cars run them, there's a good amount more custom work and wrench time needed to build proper RSs









Well now that I think about it I saw 6 sets (including mine lol) but who knows I might have missed some...Idk I guess I just have a hard time agreeing that they all look the same when they all had different finishes, lip sizes, hardware... similar to all the different RS's that were there. 
At the end of the day I like both wheels if spec'd properly and built tastefully no matter how "played" some people think they are. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *P Q* »_
but they were all different. u must not have a set of eather one thats why ur hating on them









Hah that's funny... I have a set of LM20's and BBS LM's


----------



## psone8t (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: (lil8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil8v* »_

i think your secretly in love with her dude u seem to enjoy hating on her maybe your in denial....

OHH EEMM GEEE how did you know?? you see right through me.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (NJGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJGTIVR6* »_
Hah that's funny... I have a set of LM20's and BBS LM's









ballar


----------



## Dedpool (Jul 16, 2001)

Lots of nice pix. Can't wait til I'm on the east coast later in the year. More pix of the Eos and its owner would be appreciated so I can figure out what the hell you all are freakin' out about though.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (NJGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJGTIVR6* »_
Hah that's funny... I have a set of LM20's and BBS LM's









i have mad rimz, wimmenz and booze. wanna be friends?


----------



## Eu PiLi (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (shagnwagn118)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shagnwagn118* »_
thanks alot man
not rs's, rays engineering payton place. those would be textured rubstrips and there oem euro parts.
















Whether they are Rays/RS, they both look alike. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I went ahead and said that about the bumpers because they DID look like they were painted all black. Now that I saw the bottom picture, I'll take it back. Should do the side moldings textured to continue the flow.


----------



## VWmr1onDUH (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: (Dedpool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dedpool* »_Lots of nice pix. Can't wait til I'm on the east coast later in the year. More pix of the Eos and its owner would be appreciated so I can figure out what the hell you all are freakin' out about though.









http://www.myspace.com/dubiitch?MyToken=d447161f-b


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (Eu PiLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eu PiLi* »_
Whether they are Rays/RS, they both look alike. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I went ahead and said that about the bumpers because they DID look like they were painted all black. Now that I saw the bottom picture, I'll take it back. Should do the side moldings textured to continue the flow.

all the moldings are textured. all the valences are painted to match the bumpers


----------



## Eu PiLi (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (shagnwagn118)*

Beat me to editing my post. Just saw another one and sides were textured. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andresito360 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (adelg88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adelg88* »_http://s6.photobucket.com/albu...02010/

Thank you for the pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (NJGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJGTIVR6* »_
Well now that I think about it I saw 6 sets (including mine lol) but who knows I might have missed some...Idk I guess I just have a hard time agreeing that they all look the same when they all had different finishes, lip sizes, hardware... similar to all the different RS's that were there. 
At the end of the day I like both wheels if spec'd properly and built tastefully no matter how "played" some people think they are. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hah that's funny... I have a set of LM20's and BBS LM's









ok ok, i didnt know. i thoguht u were one of those guys that hate just cus they dont have a set. i look at it this way, u have the wheels you do cus u like them. if u see them at car shows on another car who cares. thats what 4 or 5 times a year. meanwhile back home u are probably the only guy in the area rocking those wheels.
i built rs's on my old jetts cus i love that style. dont know ifid spend that much money on a set of wheels again but tikme will tell. now i have my bros dished out rs's to look at to pass the time


----------



## adelg88 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (andresito360)*

no problem at all, nice car


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm liking all the haters on my jti. Sorry I don't have a crazy amount of money to make my car really fast... And who cares if I have swoops old wheels as soon as I get cash I'll get them powdercoated or keep them how they are. I mean being a junior in hs I didn't think I was doing to bad.
Thanks haters.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (JBr0th3rs)*

so what they are his old wheels. they look good. get them powder coated and fresh and ur good to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks man she's still a work in progress I really want to get the wheels redone just gotta think what color or whatever. But first I need to get my trans fixed, no reverse:/


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (JBr0th3rs)*

i want to see a pic of the chic in the eos. i love big tits and but implants


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

The two girls iN the yellow 20th were really hot too=]


----------



## B4kanye (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: (dawgpound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dawgpound* »_i want to see a pic of the chic in the eos. i love big tits and but implants

agreed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Sour_Kraut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sour_Kraut* »_
Whether she has coils or bags who gives a ****. I dont see whats so special about it. Maybe you can enlighten the masses as to what else is done to the car that makes it so esthetically ground breaking? Apparently my untrained eyes are missing a lot. Anyone can lower a car and throw set of wheels on it and change their color every season. Thats real innovative styling.

Fact is, there is nothing innovative in VW scene anymore - it has all be done at one time or another. Think it up, and chances are someone has either done it or is in the process of doing it. With the advent of the internet, we look at our brothers and sisters across the pond and then think things are played out. Sure, _in the scene_ they might be played out, but our cars are still unique in the grander scheme.
Further more, there is nothing wrong with simply lowering a car and putting nice wheels on it. In my constant glass-is-half-full view, it shows that that is all that is needed to make a statement in this or any modified car scene. Lower it, Slap some nice wheels on it, and maybe tint it. There really isn't a need for drastic body mods. Simplicity rules; with everyone looking modify that and change this, leaving things stock is becoming the new form of modding. Hence the concept of OEM+.
For the bulk of us, we aren't trying to win drag races or set a new lap record at Laguna Seca. We're trying to look good while cruising. And riding low on aftermarket wheels is all about cruising. Face it, there will _always_ be someone faster.
So, relax, enjoy the scene for what it is, and for god sakes, don't take it too seriously. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:V.R.6.6.6:. (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: (Krazee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krazee* »_
Fact is, there is nothing innovative in VW scene anymore - it has all be done at one time or another. Think it up, and chances are someone has either done it or is in the process of doing it. With the advent of the internet, we look at our brothers and sisters across the pond and then think things are played out. Sure, _in the scene_ they might be played out, but our cars are still unique in the grander scheme.
Further more, there is nothing wrong with simply lowering a car and putting nice wheels on it. In my constant glass-is-half-full view, it shows that that is all that is needed to make a statement in this or any modified car scene. Lower it, Slap some nice wheels on it, and maybe tint it. There really isn't a need for drastic body mods. Simplicity rules; with everyone looking modify that and change this, leaving things stock is becoming the new form of modding. Hence the concept of OEM+.
For the bulk of us, we aren't trying to win drag races or set a new lap record at Laguna Seca. We're trying to look good while cruising. And riding low on aftermarket wheels is all about cruising. Face it, there will _always_ be someone faster.
So, relax, enjoy the scene for what it is, and for god sakes, don't take it too seriously. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *Krazee* »_
Fact is, there is nothing innovative in VW scene anymore - it has all be done at one time or another. Think it up, and chances are someone has either done it or is in the process of doing it. With the advent of the internet, we look at our brothers and sisters across the pond and then think things are played out. Sure, _in the scene_ they might be played out, but our cars are still unique in the grander scheme.
Further more, there is nothing wrong with simply lowering a car and putting nice wheels on it. In my constant glass-is-half-full view, it shows that that is all that is needed to make a statement in this or any modified car scene. Lower it, Slap some nice wheels on it, and maybe tint it. There really isn't a need for drastic body mods. Simplicity rules; with everyone looking modify that and change this, leaving things stock is becoming the new form of modding. Hence the concept of OEM+.
For the bulk of us, we aren't trying to win drag races or set a new lap record at Laguna Seca. We're trying to look good while cruising. And riding low on aftermarket wheels is all about cruising. Face it, there will _always_ be someone faster.
So, relax, enjoy the scene for what it is, and for god sakes, don't take it too seriously. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *Krazee* »_
Fact is, there is nothing innovative in VW scene anymore - it has all be done at one time or another. Think it up, and chances are someone has either done it or is in the process of doing it. With the advent of the internet, we look at our brothers and sisters across the pond and then think things are played out. Sure, _in the scene_ they might be played out, but our cars are still unique in the grander scheme.
Further more, there is nothing wrong with simply lowering a car and putting nice wheels on it. In my constant glass-is-half-full view, it shows that that is all that is needed to make a statement in this or any modified car scene. Lower it, Slap some nice wheels on it, and maybe tint it. There really isn't a need for drastic body mods. Simplicity rules; with everyone looking modify that and change this, leaving things stock is becoming the new form of modding. Hence the concept of OEM+.
For the bulk of us, we aren't trying to win drag races or set a new lap record at Laguna Seca. We're trying to look good while cruising. And riding low on aftermarket wheels is all about cruising. Face it, there will _always_ be someone faster.
So, relax, enjoy the scene for what it is, and for god sakes, don't take it too seriously. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## NJGTIVR6 (Mar 23, 1999)

*Re: (P Q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_
i have mad rimz, wimmenz and booze. wanna be friends?

Can I haz Bagyards?!? lol

_Quote, originally posted by *P Q* »_
ok ok, i didnt know. i thoguht u were one of those guys that hate just cus they dont have a set. i look at it this way, * u have the wheels you do cus u like them.* if u see them at car shows on another car who cares. thats what 4 or 5 times a year. meanwhile back home u are probably the only guy in the area rocking those wheels.
i built rs's on my old jetts cus i love that style. dont know ifid spend that much money on a set of wheels again but tikme will tell. now i have my bros dished out rs's to look at to pass the time









It's all good man... no hating here just stating my opinion, I couldn't agree more with what you said above though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (NJGTIVR6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluedevils1433 (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: (Krazee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krazee* »_
Fact is, there is nothing innovative in VW scene anymore - it has all be done at one time or another. Think it up, and chances are someone has either done it or is in the process of doing it. With the advent of the internet, we look at our brothers and sisters across the pond and then think things are played out. Sure, _in the scene_ they might be played out, but our cars are still unique in the grander scheme.
Further more, there is nothing wrong with simply lowering a car and putting nice wheels on it. In my constant glass-is-half-full view, it shows that that is all that is needed to make a statement in this or any modified car scene. Lower it, Slap some nice wheels on it, and maybe tint it. There really isn't a need for drastic body mods. Simplicity rules; with everyone looking modify that and change this, leaving things stock is becoming the new form of modding. Hence the concept of OEM+.
For the bulk of us, we aren't trying to win drag races or set a new lap record at Laguna Seca. We're trying to look good while cruising. And riding low on aftermarket wheels is all about cruising. Face it, there will _always_ be someone faster.
So, relax, enjoy the scene for what it is, and for god sakes, don't take it too seriously. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

well put http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (mflores57vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mflores57vr6* »_









who shaved your bay brah? that isht was HOT
and








not too sure how somebody is classified as a "wheel-whore" when they have only run stock EOS wheels, and Super RS'. yea, the Super RS' were painted pink, and now they are green, but it is still the same wheel...wait, I forgot it was cool to run a wheel-whores sticker, even if you are not one by any means.


----------



## NYC4LYFE (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*

Dam mad people hatin & shouting out DubB^tch.I seen her around, I dont know her or care how she looks like but she had some nice VW's. Atleast give her some credit on the effort she puts on her cars ,attenting shows & gtg's. Since some of yous have alot to say why not say it to her face ? Besides that if yous have nothing nice to say ,dont say it at all







. Its funny how people always comment on others and never look at there own. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Dope Ride:http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (NYC4LYFE)*

don't get me wrong, i think the *CAR* is beautiful, I just don't understand why people run a wheel-whores sticker, when they have run 2 sets of wheels, 1 of those being stock.


----------



## untitled (Jun 9, 2006)

^ you do know wheel-whores is just a WEBSITE right? and it's just a STICKER advertising a WEBSITE where people show and sell their wheels. wheel whores has nothing to to with how many sets of wheels you own(ed). it's like saying your an a**clown for runnin a VWvortex sticker if you've only had 100 posts. it's just a sticker.


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (untitled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *untitled* »_^ you do know wheel-whores is just a WEBSITE right? and it's just a STICKER advertising a WEBSITE where people show and sell their wheels. wheel whores has nothing to to with how many sets of wheels you own(ed). it's like saying your an a**clown for runnin a VWvortex sticker if you've only had 100 posts. it's just a sticker.

well aware of what the site is...


----------



## untitled (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*

then why make this statement about her?


----------



## k0rupt_ed (Jun 2, 2009)

some of you people nitpick so much ****ing ****.
qft already.


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

They should change this to the hater thread. Why can't we all get along! Who cares what stickers people have on there car! There just stickers.


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (JBr0th3rs)*

i think that eos is ****ing hot. Love that car and id have no shame in running that. Better then the same old mk3 gti and mk4 jetta


----------



## Matthew ink inc (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (dawgpound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dawgpound* »_i think that eos is ****ing hot. Love that car and id have no shame in running that. Better then the same old mk3 gti and mk4 jetta









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *livinzlyfe* »_
well aware of what the site is...









Then what is your point? We're all wheel whores, thus the advent of said website - for us all to show off the wheels we have, regardless of style, color or quantity. We all love wheels and multiple styles, but ones finances, the possibility of fitment, etc, dictate whether or not we choose to own any or all of them.


----------



## .:Heather:. (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (Krazee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krazee* »_
Fact is, there is nothing innovative in VW scene anymore - it has all be done at one time or another. Think it up, and chances are someone has either done it or is in the process of doing it. With the advent of the internet, we look at our brothers and sisters across the pond and then think things are played out. Sure, _in the scene_ they might be played out, but our cars are still unique in the grander scheme.
Further more, there is nothing wrong with simply lowering a car and putting nice wheels on it. In my constant glass-is-half-full view, it shows that that is all that is needed to make a statement in this or any modified car scene. Lower it, Slap some nice wheels on it, and maybe tint it. There really isn't a need for drastic body mods. Simplicity rules; with everyone looking modify that and change this, leaving things stock is becoming the new form of modding. Hence the concept of OEM+.
For the bulk of us, we aren't trying to win drag races or set a new lap record at Laguna Seca. We're trying to look good while cruising. And riding low on aftermarket wheels is all about cruising. Face it, there will _always_ be someone faster.
So, relax, enjoy the scene for what it is, and for god sakes, don't take it too seriously. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Louis, you are my hero


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (JBr0th3rs)*

haha yea jbroth3rs i was the guy in the silver jetta screamin at you sayin that real race cars dont have reverse! haha dont worry man same happen to me. fixed her up tho for absoultey no dollas lol feels great to be able to back up again llol


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHA i remember that that was funny as hell. yeah i was trying to get the girl in the front seat to push but that was a no go, but im glad i made the turn to go back in haha


----------

